# samsung ML-2851ND non stampa fronte/retro

## lordalbert

Ciao, 

ho installato la stampante Samsung ML-2851ND, usando direttamente i driver ufficiali Samsung, scaricati dal sito. La stampante è collegata tramite ethernet. Nel pannello di controllo della stampante (a cui si accede via web all'ip della stampante, è indipendente dal sistema operativo) è settata l'impostazione per stampare sempre fontr/retro.

In kde (e xfce) le impostazioni sono su stampa automatica fronte/retro. Ma quando stampo, stampa solo su un lato. Se sono 2 pagine, stampa 2 fogli stampati solo su un lato, mentre dovrebbe stampare 1 foglio da entrambi i lati.

Ho provato anche col comando da terminale

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lp -o sides=two-sided-long-edge file.pdf
> 
> 

 

ma nulla da fare, stampa solo su lato singolo.

Mi ricordo che un po' di tempo fa (avevo un'altra installazione di gentoo) funzionava correttamente senza problemi. La stampante dovrebbe (o cmq, lo era!) essere ben supportata da linux.

Non so più dove sbatterci la testa. Se avete idea di come provare a risolvere...

Grazie!

PS: Ho fato altre prove. Installandola direttamente dall'interfaccia web di CUPS (localhost:631), usando sia il ppd preso dal sito samsung, sia il ppd preso da openprinting. Niente fronteretro.

E non credo sia un problema di computer, perchè se stampo su un'altra stampante multifunzione (anch'essa samsung) il fronte-retro funziona.

----------

## djinnZ

Il driver samsung è il problema. Non gestisce più di una stampante correttamente. Ed interferisce con cups.

Ho la stessa stampante configurata con il pdd "ufficiale" da anni (anzi ne cerco altre, nuove ovviamente) senza problemi.

Usando il ppd di cups devi abilitare il fronte retro nelle opzioni della stampante di cups o filtra comunque il fronteretro.

Se usi gnome t'arrangi, non lo uso per principio, se ti stai torturando con kde vedi che devi andare su impostazioni di stampa ed abilitare il fronte retro come hai fatto.

Ultima cosa, se disabiliti la stampa fronte retro dall'interfaccia web della stampante, i driver linux non sono in grado di forzarla a stampare f/r come quelli windozz.

Attenzione che nel pdf può essere forumlata la disabilitazione della stampa fronte retro

----------

## lordalbert

Quindi... il driver gestisce una sola stampante installata?  (complimenti samsung per la qualità dei prodotti/sw!  :Smile:  )

Lasciando una sola stampante installata, risolverei?

Ora ho provato a vedere la configurazione della mia stampante. Su cups è attivato il fronte/retro. 

Nel pannello di controllo di KDE, invece, di default è disattivato. Se lo attivo e salvo le modifiche, mi esce la finestra per inserire user/pwd, in background, la sposto per poterci scrivere la password ma non mi lascia inserire i dati! Quindi non posso modificare i dati :/

Ma ad ogni modo, se con qualsiasi programma in kde vado nelle opzioni di stampa del documento e seleziono "fronte/retro lato lungo", stampa su un solo lato.

----------

## djinnZ

Vale un poco per tutti i driver linux proprietari.

Credo che siano stati fatti dalla stessa software house taiwanese o indiana (mi stanno sempre più sugli zebedei codesti "emergenti" ed il loro modo antiprofessionale di lavorare). Non è che non gestiscono più stampanti, anzi, il problema è che non gesticono diversi modelli contemporaneamente, non ti dico se vuoi avere marche differenti.

Il giorno stesso che ho comprato la stampante, appena uscita, gli ho dato uno sguardo ed ho detto mai più.

Se vai su http://ip-stampante e disabiliti la stampa fronte retro il driver windozz è capace di stampare F/R lo stesso, quello linux, anche se proprietario no. 

Quindi verifica nelle impostazioni della stampante non di cups.

Prova a guardare il messaggi di errore abilitando il debugging log su cups. Mi torna strano perchè davvero non ho dovuto fare altro che impostarla in cups. E non ho mai avuto problemi.

----------

## lordalbert

Dai log non ci capisco molto. Ma mi sebra strano che scriva quasi 2'000 righe di log per una stampa di  fogli fronte/retro :O

Provo a postarli qui: error_log: http://pastebin.com/amyuhktN

 *access_log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost - - [07/Sep/2014:16:20:03 +0200] "POST /printers/Samsung_ML-2851ND HTTP/1.1" 200 510 Create-Job successful-ok
> 
> localhost - - [07/Sep/2014:16:20:03 +0200] "POST /printers/Samsung_ML-2851ND HTTP/1.1" 200 925027 Send-Document successful-ok
> ...

 

 *page_log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Samsung_ML-2851ND matteo 67 [07/Sep/2014:16:20:03 +0200] 1 1 - localhost mysql-gentoo.pdf Letter two-sided-long-edge
> 
> Samsung_ML-2851ND matteo 67 [07/Sep/2014:16:20:09 +0200] 2 1 - localhost mysql-gentoo.pdf Letter two-sided-long-edge
> ...

 

Sembra che il comando di stampare fronte/retro arrivi correttamente alla stampante.

Nelle impostazioni in http://ip-stampante il fronte-retro è impostato su "lato lungo". Quindi dovrebbe essere ok.

Ma la cosa strana è che fino a non poco tempo fa andava benissimo.

Provo a disinstallare l'altra stampante che ho installata (su cui il fronte-retro funziona). E' una multifunzione samsung nuova...

Grazie!

----------

